# Rapha recumbent jersey!



## Fiona N (5 May 2009)

Check out the http://www.rapha.cc website to see the great merino jersey specially for 'bent riders - il Campionissimo


----------



## dataretriever (5 May 2009)

Then look at the price without swearing!


----------



## squeaker (6 May 2009)

Nah, pocket are in the wrong place (think nipples - would work OK if you were leaning forward).


----------



## Scoosh (6 May 2009)

For that price, everyone should be getting a XXXL = more material


----------



## SteveD (6 May 2009)

Does anybody make any suitable recumbent clothing?, I've taken to using stuff designed for runners - at least it doesn't have big pockets on the back!

....great business opportunity for somebody to develop a range!

Just got back from a 35mile ride on the RatRacer SL, cruising at 30MPH on the Norwich Southern bypass.... great fun!


----------



## dataretriever (6 May 2009)

These guys do: http://www.reversegearinc.com/

I wear an Aldi cycling jacket with two sideways entry chest pockets. It has a rear pocket but it's unintrusive, perhaps it's good design, perhaps its the extra padding I carry....


----------



## TimP (7 May 2009)

There are a selection of 'bent clothing manufacturers. Most are in the states.

I can remember that there is an Italian one (can't remember who) and Optima (dutch) make some: www.recumbentparts.com in Europe.


----------



## TimP (7 May 2009)

squeaker said:


> ...think nipples...



Having seen the picture and where the overpriced wooden buttons are located I couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## Arch (7 May 2009)

TimP said:


> There are a selection of 'bent clothing manufacturers. Most are in the states.
> 
> I can remember that there is *an Italian one* (can't remember who) and Optima (dutch) make some: www.recumbentparts.com in Europe.



Slyway?


----------



## TimP (7 May 2009)

Could well be the one I was thinking of. Though why I failed to recall it when I'm currenty ogling some of their machines as a potential answer to the perennial n+ question. Though I don't think I'm going to be answering it for a while...


----------



## SteveD (25 Jun 2009)

finally ordered a short sleeve top from http://www.reversegearinc.com/

great service, arrived directly from the states in less than a week

plus reasonable cost considering the weakness of the pound

the shirt is great quality, the sizing is closer to european (I'm 6', 40" chest and 'large' is a nice snug fit) and most importantly, there's no bloody pockets on the back (they're on the front)!

Steve


----------

